# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Nâng cấp máy phay CNC Hitachi Seiki - 40VA

## maycncmini

Hành trình : 760X410X450
Động cơ kéo bàn : XY DC servo Fanuc model 10M, Z model 20M
Trục chính DC spindle Yaskawa 5.5kw 4000v được thay bằng AC Spindle Fanuc 7.5kw 6000v
Băng hộp sáng như mới
Trọng lượng máy 4,2 Tấn

- Controller DDCSV 1.1 3 axis của Trung quốc
- 03 Driver DC Servo 29 của Robot3T 220V - 400A

----------

CKD

----------


## maycncmini

Đầu BT50 C32 mua mới từ Syic giá 1.7tr/cái đuôi 130k/cái

----------

CKD

----------


## maycncmini

Phần nguồn đã được ráp xong



Trong đó gồm 2 bộ lọc nhiễu cho biến tần và bộ cấp nguồn động lực cho 3 driver DC Servo XYZ
Khởi động từ, cầu chì tận dụng từ máy cũ



04 Relay nhỏ 24V của Omron lấy tín hiệu từ bộ Controller DDCSV1.1 kích đóng mở spindle và bơm nước ...



Nguồn động lực  lấy từ biến áp 3 pha 120V theo máy 
Diode nắn điện 3 pha sang DC 100A, cục tụ 4700MF to như non bia

----------

GORLAK

----------


## maycncmini

Driver kéo 3 trục XYZ : DC servo 29 của Robot3t
03 Relay 24V lớn kết nối driver với bộ DDCSV1.1 có tác dụng thông báo cho bộ điều khiển biết 1 trong 3 driver nếu có lỗi sảy ra và chương trình sẽ dừng hoạt động, nếu trục Z bị lỗi sẽ ngắt nguồn cấp cho thắng từ để không bị rớt tự do

----------


## Tuấn

Con máy bác chủ nâng cấp vừa rồi cho một thành viên diễn đàn đã xong chưa mà lại thấy nâng cấp tiếp con này vậy ?

----------


## Ga con

> Đầu BT50 C32 mua mới từ Syic giá 1.7tr/cái đuôi 130k/cái
> Đài dao phi 100 của Kyocera mua với giá 1.000 vnđ/cái (một ngàn đồng) với điều kiện mua 3 hộp chip SOMT140520ER-LD PR1525 
> Theo nhà cung cấp nếu máy đủ cứng chạy dao này anh em thao tác chỉ biết ngậm ngùi vì không còn thời gian lướt Face, duyệt web, F tới 7000 (hiện tại chạy trên máy đầu BT40 mới chỉ đẩy F3500 S600 cắt 0.5mm đài dao 100)
> 
> Đính kèm 35049
> 
> Đính kèm 35050


Cụ cho em xin cấu hình con máy bt40 chạy được chế độ này e tham khảo với (chủ yếu là spindle như nào ạ).

Thanks

----------

Luyến

----------


## truongkiet

f7000 là 7m/phut phải không vậy????

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> f7000 là 7m/phut phải không vậy????


Bác xài mach3 ạ. F7000 là 7000 đơn vị/phút. Còn đơn vị là do bác cài trên mach3. Nếu bác để inch thì nó là 7000 inch/phút. Còn mm là 7000mm/phút=7m/min

----------


## maycncmini

> Cụ cho em xin cấu hình con máy bt40 chạy được chế độ này e tham khảo với (chủ yếu là spindle như nào ạ).
> 
> Thanks


Con Fanuc Takisawa spindle 7.5kw Model 6, tốc độ Max 6000v/p chạy qua Puly 1/2 còn 3000v/p đài dao 100 mặt cắt được khoảng 80 chiều sâu 0.5mm hãng khuyến cáo chạy S500-800v/p F từ 3500-7000 nhưng tốc độ này thấy yếu đẩy S1250 và F3500 thì cắt được

Máy này băng bi lên chỉ thử thôi
Hồi cuối năm rồi mua đài dao phị 125 giá hỗ trợ 1 nửa còn 6.9tr, chip 1.670k/hộp giờ có chuong trình giảm giá chip 1.210k/hộp, đài dao 1k/cái phi từ 32-100 ... khó hiểu

----------


## maycncmini

> f7000 là 7m/phut phải không vậy????


Chính xác F7000 = 7m/p

----------


## maycncmini

> Con máy bác chủ nâng cấp vừa rồi cho một thành viên diễn đàn đã xong chưa mà lại thấy nâng cấp tiếp con này vậy ?


Giao máy rồi, chưa hoàn hảo nhưng cũng có thể chiến được, con máy này lên điện ok để trong xưởng sử dụng và cải tiến những nhược điểm của con máy trước

----------


## truongkiet

gì mà chiều sâu cắt 0,5 đài 200 e vẫn phay được 3mm bình thường

----------


## maycncmini

> gì mà chiều sâu cắt 0,5 đài 200 e vẫn phay được 3mm bình thường


Máy băng bi yếu, đầu phay kéo qua puly momen nhỏ con động cơ 7.5kw, 6000v/p giảm 1/2 chạy F3500, S800 đứng trục chính, báo lỗi luôn, con Hitachi Seiki sắp lên chạy qua hệ thống nhông, ngoài chỉnh tốc độ bằng biến tần còn có thể chỉnh tốc bằng hộp số.
Hi vọng nó có thể đáp ứng được trong khoảng yêu cầu của con high feed mà nhà sản xuất khuyến cáo

----------


## Luyến

Chạy phá mà bác chủ chạy F 3500 thì thần thánh roiif. Lý thuyết là vậy mà bác chủ đã chạy bao giờ chưa ?

----------


## maycncmini

Câu dây chế nút nhấn cho bộ điều khiển DDCSV1.1

----------

CKD

----------


## maycncmini

> Chạy phá mà bác chủ chạy F 3500 thì thần thánh roiif. Lý thuyết là vậy mà bác chủ đã chạy bao giờ chưa ?


Đã chạy thử đài dao 100 lắp trên đầu BT40 S từ 500-800 không chạy được máy báo lỗi quá tải trục chính (máy Takisawa động cơ trục chính 7.5kw 6000v/p kéo qua Puly còn 3000v/p) đẩy lên 1250v/p chạy được nhưng rung

Đã được chứng kiến cuộc so tài của 2 em phay phá high feed Kyocera và Seco trên máy phay ngang Doosan sử dụng đài dao 80 lắp trên đầu BT40. kết quả con Seco đạt F7500, con Kyocera chạy F6500, bề mặt con của Kyocera đẹp hơn, con của Seco chạy 6 giờ mới thay cạnh, con của kyocera 5 giờ

Dao và đài của Seco giá trên trời

----------


## terminaterx300

haiz, lại nghe máy băng bi yếu, cho hỏi con máy doosan chạy bang bi hay băng hộp. lolz 

máy băng bi yếu cơ bản là máy nát mịe nó oài rồi chê nó yếu. chứ đầy máy mới toàn băng bi đi phá ầm ầm. máy phay giường lớn cũng dùng băng bi đó có sao đâu.

----------


## Ga con

Đẹp chỗ nào nổi bác,

600rpm, F3500mm/p lượng ăn dao là 0.83mm/răng.

1250rpm, F3500mm/p lượng ăn dao là 0.4mm/răng.

Đài dao chip SOMT1405 nó như vầy, không phải vai vuông, đúng là chip này thì không ăn dày được.

Vết để lại còn hơn cả cưa máy nữa, như sóng biển đông mùa monsoon, e không biết bác phay làm gì nữa, chạy 7.000mm/p nữa thì  :Confused: 

Đài dao 100mm, 1.250rpm cho tốc độ mặt v= 393m/p, hơn gấp đôi thông số ghi trên hộp dao (180m/p). Tầm này đưa vào chip vỡ vụn ra trong nháy mắt.

Mấy ông bạn em kêu máy ông gì mà chán òm, chip bén ngót mà chạy gì cà rịch cà tang, ăn sâu 3mm tiến có 3-400mm đã đứng spindle, ông lên cnc pờ rồ mà học hỏi. Em tức quá tính thử xem sao:

- Input: t= 0.5mm, tf = 0.83mm/răng, mặt cắt 0.42mm2, thép thường thường Y = 300MPa, góc dao ăn vào 90 độ bén như dao cạo không có hệ số cùn  :Cool: , không biết phay kiểu gì (phay cái thanh rộng 10mm hay phay cả mặt, thôi lấy đại cỡ 50% = 50mm).

- Output: lực cắt cần khoảng 310N, lực do phoi đùn lại cho đại 50% nữa là khoảng 450N.
    * Đài dao 100mm -> quy ra moment spindle cần 22.5Nm, ặc ặc  :Stick Out Tongue: 
    * Quy về công suất (cho cỡ này motor đủ tải đi, spindle như máy em (Yoshida 10M) 6.000rpm, 7.5HP ): cần 16.1HP ặc ặc  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: . Quy ra spindle 3000rpm thì cần 8HP không phải là lớn lắm.

Thôi em chả dám phá con máy, ông anh đập chết. Cụ nào rành mấy soft cao cao cấp như NX, Unigraphic làm ơn bỏ thời giờ tính giùm em phát xem đúng không.

Mà e thấy bên trên bác mua cán BT40 chỉ gá được bát 80 (lỗ tâm 22mm), còn bát 100 lỗ tâm 32mm chỉ gá lên cán BT50 mà ta  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

Thanks.

----------

Luyến

----------


## maycncmini

> Đẹp chỗ nào nổi bác,
> 
> 600rpm, F3500mm/p lượng ăn dao là 0.83mm/răng.
> 
> 1250rpm, F3500mm/p lượng ăn dao là 0.4mm/răng.
> 
> Đài dao chip SOMT1405 nó như vầy, không phải vai vuông, đúng là chip này thì không ăn dày được.
> 
> Vết để lại còn hơn cả cưa máy nữa, như sóng biển đông mùa monsoon, e không biết bác phay làm gì nữa, chạy 7.000mm/p nữa thì 
> ...


Đúng là không đẹp, mình chỉ so sánh hai hãng Kyocera và Seco,vết phay của nó còn thô gấp mấy lần vết cưa, nhưng nó là con phay phá nếu cần phay phá nhanh thì dùng nó
Sản phẩm bên mình gia công gần 100%  phải mài lại lên vết thô đó không thành vấn đề
Có BT40 lắp được đài dao 100 lỗ tâm 32 nhé

----------


## maycncmini

> haiz, lại nghe máy băng bi yếu, cho hỏi con máy doosan chạy bang bi hay băng hộp. lolz 
> 
> máy băng bi yếu cơ bản là máy nát mịe nó oài rồi chê nó yếu. chứ đầy máy mới toàn băng bi đi phá ầm ầm. máy phay giường lớn cũng dùng băng bi đó có sao đâu.


Có đụng chạm gì không mà bức xúc dữ ? băng bi có 15, 25 , 35 ,45, 65 ... bi có bi đũa ,bi tròn, con Doosan 2012 bi đũa,bản 85, spindle 22kw giảm tốc qua hệ thống nhông con takisawa 1986 bi tròn,bản 35, spindle 7.5kw kéo qua Puly tỷ lệ 1:2
Trước khi lên tiếng phải đọc kỹ nhé : Spindle không kéo nổi

----------


## terminaterx300

> Có đụng chạm gì không mà bức xúc dữ ? băng bi có 15, 25 , 35 ,45, 65 ... bi có bi đũa ,bi tròn, con Doosan 2012 bi đũa,bản 85, spindle 22kw giảm tốc qua hệ thống nhông con takisawa 1986 bi tròn,bản 35, spindle 7.5kw kéo qua Puly tỷ lệ 1:2
> Trước khi lên tiếng phải đọc kỹ nhé : Spindle không kéo nổi


tớ đâu có nhột gì đâu, tớ đây đâu có bán băng bi hay làm cho hãng sx băng bi đâu nhưng cái quan điểm băng bi là yếu hơn băng hộp nghe nó tào lao mà mấy thằng đi mua máy hay bán máy hay nói ra. 

đi coi triển lãm hay coi clip trên mạng thì băng bi phá ầm ầm chứ nhẩy như con doosan ấy.

móa, con doosan bi đũa mà con bản 85 thì chắc máy bự vãi luôn ấy nhỉ, bàn chắc cả mét hơn. con đó thì phá bá đạo oài  :Big Grin:  

đọc kỹ hay ko thì bỏ mịe cái câu băng bi yếu đi, còn nếu yếu thì đừng đem ra chạy, yếu chạy dc éo đâu mà đú. lolz  :Cool:

----------


## maycncmini

> tớ đâu có nhột gì đâu, tớ đây đâu có bán băng bi hay làm cho hãng sx băng bi đâu nhưng cái quan điểm băng bi là yếu hơn băng hộp nghe nó tào lao mà mấy thằng đi mua máy hay bán máy hay nói ra. 
> 
> đi coi triển lãm hay coi clip trên mạng thì băng bi phá ầm ầm chứ nhẩy như con doosan ấy.
> 
> móa, con doosan bi đũa mà con bản 85 thì chắc máy bự vãi luôn ấy nhỉ, bàn chắc cả mét hơn. con đó thì phá bá đạo oài  
> 
> đọc kỹ hay ko thì bỏ mịe cái câu băng bi yếu đi, còn nếu yếu thì đừng đem ra chạy, yếu chạy dc éo đâu mà đú. lolz


Máy người ta băng bi yếu không chạy được thì nói ko chạy được có éo gì mà phải bức xúc ta ? xem hết các đoạn hội thoại đi rồi lên tiếng nhé

----------


## terminaterx300

> Máy người ta băng bi yếu không chạy được thì nói ko chạy được có éo gì mà phải bức xúc ta ? xem hết các đoạn hội thoại đi rồi lên tiếng nhé


ờ, máy băng bi size 35 yếu lắm rồi  :Big Grin:  kaka

----------


## hoctap256

bán cặp ray con lăn size 45 dài 2m8  300k/kg :v
vì nghe đoạn hội thoại bảo nó yếu quá nên mình cần thanh lý :v

----------


## Khoa C3

Bán đài dao phá thô seco thần thánh giá chát.

----------


## truongkiet

mấy chú làm quá sao lại mà vô đây bán hàng.hahhahha

----------


## maycncmini

Mặt nhôm 6061 dày 3mm

----------

CKD

----------


## hoctap256

bác cho e hỏi  dùng ddcsv mà  có tool change là ntn ạ ........? 
Chức năng này là thay dao ở kho dao của va40 hay là  set Z  của ddcsv.. ?

----------


## maycncmini

> bác cho e hỏi  dùng ddcsv mà  có tool change là ntn ạ ........? 
> Chức năng này là thay dao ở kho dao của va40 hay là  set Z  của ddcsv.. ?


DDCSV không hỗ trợ thay dao, chỉ sét Z, Tool change dùng khi đổi đầu BT
Khi nhấn nút này búa thủy lực sẽ đạp để thay đầu dao khác

----------


## hoctap256

còn lại là gắp dao bằng Tay ạ ?

----------


## maycncmini

> còn lại là gắp dao bằng Tay ạ ?


Thay dao bằng tay,máy này dùng để phay phá thô ít phải đổi đầu dao lên sử dụng bộ này.
Không biết chạy ngon không nhưng qua mấy ngày vọc thấy ức chế rồi

----------


## hoctap256

so với option của mach3 thì  ko so sánh được roài hihi

----------


## Luyến

> Bán đài dao phá thô seco thần thánh giá chát.


Má bán dao phá seco thần thánh có chạy được F7500 không?

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Má bán dao phá seco thần thánh có chạy được F7500 không?


Máy em gắn dao này chạy G00 vẫn được 24000 chẳng ảnh hưởng gì hi

----------


## hung1706

> Đầu BT50 C32 mua mới từ Syic giá 1.7tr/cái đuôi 130k/cái
> Đài dao phi 100 của Kyocera mua với giá 1.000 vnđ/cái (một ngàn đồng) với điều kiện mua 3 hộp chip SOMT140520ER-LD PR1525 
> Theo nhà cung cấp nếu máy đủ cứng chạy dao này anh em thao tác chỉ biết ngậm ngùi vì không còn thời gian lướt Face, duyệt web, F tới 7000 (hiện tại chạy trên máy đầu BT40 mới chỉ đẩy F3500 S600 cắt 0.5mm đài dao 100)
> 
> Đính kèm 35049
> 
> Đính kèm 35050


Cho em hỏi F là Feed rate (mm/phút) và S là Spindle Speed (rpm) phải không ạ ?
Cái món này bắn tốc độ 24000 rpm là hơi căng luôn đó. Mà Spindle BT40 nào thần thánh vại ko đại ca Nam mập  :Smile: )))

----------


## truongkiet

ai mà chạy kiểu đó e xin phép chạy ra xa trước

----------


## Khoa C3

Máy em g00 6000nm

----------


## maycncmini

Spindle Fanuc Model 6 
7.5kw, 6000v/p 
Giá : 3.000.000vnđ
Biến tần Toshiba 3 pha 200V 11kw giá 5.500.000vnđ
Diode nắn điện 3 pha ra DC 200A, mua biến tần được tặng miễn phí

----------

CKD

----------


## maycncmini

Mica 5mm thay nhôm 3mm
Kích thước 520x420x5 mua lẻ cắt theo yêu cầu 200k

----------

CKD

----------


## Ga con

Cụ làm thế này cũng bất tiện lắm.
Chữ nghĩa trên con DDCSV nhỏ như con kiến, phải dí sát mũi vào mới thấy. Muốn bấm nút lại phải rút mặt ra mà nhòm nút rồi mới bấm được.

Sao không lấy luôn cái bo Modbus IO cho nó rộng.

Thanks.

----------


## maycncmini

> Cụ làm thế này cũng bất tiện lắm.
> Chữ nghĩa trên con DDCSV nhỏ như con kiến, phải dí sát mũi vào mới thấy. Muốn bấm nút lại phải rút mặt ra mà nhòm nút rồi mới bấm được.
> 
> Sao không lấy luôn cái bo Modbus IO cho nó rộng.
> 
> Thanks.


Các nút nhấn của DDCSV đã được copy sang bảng lớn hơn 190x170mm ký tự bé nhất : H3, A20, S0.6 trên font MCX (Box) của Mastercam đầu khắc 0.15, góc nhỏ nhất của cửa hàng (Cẩm Ký - Tạ Uyên) khắc sâu 0.6mm  đứng xa 2-3m vẫn nhìn thấy rõ
Độ bàn phím cơ cho Mach3, nhưng thấy giá mới từ 700k-5000k/cái. Anh em nào có giải pháp kinh tế hơn không ?

----------


## maycncmini



----------

CKD

----------


## maycncmini

Lực giữ cứng, không nhúc nhích lấy tay xoay đầu cốt, Jog chạy mượt không gằn, không giật khi chạy không tải
Driver DC 29 : 6tr/cái chi phí tự nâng cấp 2tr/cái . Tổng chi phí 8tr/cái, giá khá cao nhưng hàng mới, có thể chủ động được, nguồn không giới hạn

----------

CKD

----------


## Tuanlm

test bằng tay, cảm nhận bằng mắt. Đẳng cấp của bác thật pro.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## solero

Cho đảo chiều liên tục xem nào bác? Gia tốc cao cao tí. Để chạy như spindle thế này có thấy khác gì Driver mấy em sinh viên chế đâu ạ?

----------


## CNC là Đam Mê

> Lực giữ cứng, không nhúc nhích lấy tay xoay đầu cốt, Jog chạy mượt không gằn, không giật khi chạy không tải
> Driver DC 29 : 6tr/cái chi phí tự nâng cấp 2tr/cái . Tổng chi phí 8tr/cái, giá khá cao nhưng hàng mới, có thể chủ động được, nguồn không giới hạn
> 
> []


Cụ Pr làm gì bán làm sao được hàng trong khi cái thớt này của cụ còn chưa làm tốt. Người ta đang cần cụ kìa  :Mad: 

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...phay-NC-Makino

----------

Tuấn

----------


## maycncmini

> Cụ Pr làm gì bán làm sao được hàng trong khi cái thớt này của cụ còn chưa làm tốt. Người ta đang cần cụ kìa 
> 
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...phay-NC-Makino


Con Hitachi bên mình nâng cấp để sử dụng, không phải để bán, mình chỉ đưa giá để anh em tham khảo thực tế và tổng hợp chi phí khi hoàn thành
Mọi người chê đồ của Robot3t tơi bời, nhưng mình không nghĩ vậy, lên tạo cơ hội cho họ phát triển, không một cái gì vừa ra lò là hoàn hảo cần có thời gian để hoàn thiện. Thấy một vài lỗi xúm lại đánh hội đồng là không lên
Con Makino hôm trước có nói với bác chủ cần chờ thêm thời gian để chỉnh sửa driver và hiện tại các lỗi trên driver đã được xử lý

----------

haignition

----------


## CNC là Đam Mê

> Con Hitachi bên mình nâng cấp để sử dụng, không phải để bán, mình chỉ đưa giá để anh em tham khảo thực tế và tổng hợp chi phí khi hoàn thành
> Mọi người chê đồ của Robot3t tơi bời, nhưng mình không nghĩ vậy, lên tạo cơ hội cho họ phát triển, không một cái gì vừa ra lò là hoàn hảo cần có thời gian để hoàn thiện. Thấy một vài lỗi xúm lại đánh hội đồng là không lên
> Con Makino hôm trước có nói với bác chủ cần chờ thêm thời gian để chỉnh sửa driver và hiện tại các lỗi trên driver đã được xử lý


Ko phải tôi chê hàng của robot3t đâu bác ah Và tôi cũng ko đánh hội đồng bác á. bác đừng hiểu lầm 

thanks

----------


## maycncmini

> Cho đảo chiều liên tục xem nào bác? Gia tốc cao cao tí. Để chạy như spindle thế này có thấy khác gì Driver mấy em sinh viên chế đâu ạ?


F3500, Acceleration 1500

----------


## nhatson

> F3500, Acceleration 1500


test ko tải như là nẹt bô xe vậy, có tác dụng dì đâu trùi

----------


## CKD

Thấy mọi người không có cảm tình với robot3t, cũng xin nói vài lời.
- Không có cảm tình, không có nghĩa là không ủng hộ và khuyến khích hàng việt.
- Đã là hàng hoá thì phải tuân theo quy luật thì trường. Không phải cứ là hàng việt thì người việt phải mua, không mua thì bảo là không ủng hộ
- Đã là hàng hoá thì phải đảm bảo các yếu tố chất lượng - giá thành - dịch vụ/hậu mãi sau bán hàng.

Vậy nên, như bơm phone là một minh chứng, đừng đổ lỗi cho khách hàng đã không ủng hộ. Hãy xem họ đã mang đến điều gì cho khách hàng? Khách hàng sẵn sàng bỏ chi phí nhiều hơn một ít để mua một sản phẩm tương đương nếu là hàng việt. Nhưng một chút thôi, không thể dùng từ ủng hộ nếu khách hàng phải bỏ ra gấp đôi giá trị để ủng hộ.

Trở lại sản phẩm 3T, không nói là sản phẩm ấy tốt hay không, vì non trẻ, vì nhiều lý do. *Nhưng quan điểm cá nhân thì thấy là giá/chất lượng đã rất hợp lý.*
Nhưng khâu dịch vụ sau bán hàng rất kém, sản phẩm không có hướng dẫn hoặc nếu có thì hướng dẫn không chính xác với sản phẩm. Đây là một điểm trừ và là yếu tố quan trọng dẫn đến việc anh em không có thiện cảm với sản phẩm 3T.

Giải thích vấn đề này là vì đa phần anh em tham gia trên diễn đàn, đều là dân ngoại đạo, kiến thức về điện điện tử ở mức tối thiểu, chỉ đủ để kết nối thiết bị. Việc phải ngồi nghiền ngẫm nghiên cứu thiết bị e rằng không nhã thi.

----------

haignition, Luyến, maycncmini

----------


## maycncmini

> test ko tải như là nẹt bô xe vậy, có tác dụng dì đâu trùi


Dìm hàng ghê thiệt chứ, kêu như nẹt bô chắc motor nó phải nhảy loạn xạ rồi chứ đâu chịu lằm im một chỗ

----------


## Ga con

Gia tốc mới có cỡ hơn 1000mm/s2 nè cụ, speed cỡ 4-5.000rpm, vít nó xuống bàn chứ không nó nhảy lambada.



Fanuc 5M test gia tốc 2.000mm/s2 đảo chiều nó bay lên khỏi mặt đất. Tản nhiệt to 200*300*30mm chạy một hồi nóng ran.


Còn step gắn vào bàn thì nó lên gia tốc được 10.000mm/s2, 25m/p tương đương 2500rpm. Ai bẩu step chậm zậy trời.



Thiệt tình thời đó nghèo, méo có tiền làm con phone có camera cho đàng hoàng, chả còn tý hình ảnh vi déo nào cho ra hồn.

Thể hiện thế thôi, trên máy em giờ phay sắt e set gia tốc có trên dưới 100mm/s2 không banh dao, máy chạy đảo chiều f cỡ 2.000 nghe đùng đùng. Phay nhôm thì ngon lắm lên vài trăm mm/s2. Mấy máy chế ngon cũng tới 5-600mm/s2 à.

Trong video bác dù chạy không tải chậm chậm vẫn thấy overshot ầm ầm, nhìn được cả bằng mắt. Chứng tỏ tuning chưa ngon, còn do người tuning hay do driver thì em ứ biết. Gắn lên máy thì thấy overshot còn dữ nữa.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, Luyến, Tuanlm

----------


## cuongmay

Đồ của robot3t mình có dùng qua 2 cái bob ,1 cái dc servo loại 1tr5, và vài cái THC cho oxy với plasma . Về bob thì quá tồi,nhạy cảm với nhiễu ,không điều khiển tốc độ spindle nên vứt cả 2 không biết giờ cải tiến chưa. Dc servo khả năng bảo vệ rất tồi , giải thuật cũng tồi nên đáp ứng kém chạy sai biên dạng vứt tiếp không biết đã cải tiến gì chưa . mấy cái THC mình vẫn đang dùng nhưng thấy không thuận tiện không vừa ý,ghét nhất là hướng dẫn không rõ mà còn viết bằng tiếng anh cho có vẻ bí hiểm .

----------


## nhatson

test dể show thì cho nó  cái tải, test kiu hi hửng như trẻ em vừa có món đồ chơi mới thì test xuông 

bác thì pro rồi ko phải vừa diy xog mừng quá post vui

----------


## maycncmini

> test dể show thì cho nó  cái tải, test kiu hi hửng như trẻ em vừa có món đồ chơi mới thì test xuông 
> 
> bác thì pro rồi ko phải vừa diy xog mừng quá post vui


*Cập nhật tiến độ nhé... phải từ từ* 
Có thằng nào lắp động cơ vào máy rồi mới cấp nguồn để test từ đầu không ?
Bàn XY gần 1 tấn chứ đâu phải vài chục kí
Phát ngôn theo kiểu chê bai coi thường người khác không cần nhìn mặt cũng biết con người éo ra gì rồi
giỏi sao không show ra những cái mình làm tốt đi, đi mượn của người ta làm gì ?  hay giấu như mèo giấu ưt

Vẫn một câu nói cũ : Công nghệ ngày hôm nay sẽ là quá khứ của ngày mai chẳng có gì phải giấu giếm . Hôm nay anh làm chưa tốt, ngày mai anh phải cố gắng làm tốt hơn,
anh muốn phát triển hơn người ta anh lại càng phải cố gắng.

Anh chê bai coi thường người khác nhưng anh chưa cho mọi người thấy anh đã làm tốt ở cái ngang tầm. Anh nên xem lại

Chế cháo nâng cấp CNC là đam mê nên việc chia sẽ kinh nghiệm có thể động chạm đến nhiều người nhưng mình vẫn chia sẽ vì sự phát triển chung
nó không phải là công nghệ mới. Người Nhật đã làm nó gần 40 năm nếu anh muốn sản phẩm của anh đa năng hơn, hiệu quả hơn, anh phải cố gắng phát triển

Tóm lại : thớt này mình muốn chao đổi và chia sẽ kinh nghiệm và một vài lựa chọn về nâng cấp trên máy công nghiệp có sẵn

Những ý kiến tiêu cực và tích cực để cùng nhau khắc phục và phát triển đều được tiếp nhận. Những ý kiến xúc phạm coi thường người khác sẽ không được hoan nghênh

----------

winstarvn

----------


## maycncmini

> Gia tốc mới có cỡ hơn 1000mm/s2 nè cụ, speed cỡ 4-5.000rpm, vít nó xuống bàn chứ không nó nhảy lambada.
> 
> 
> 
> Fanuc 5M test gia tốc 2.000mm/s2 đảo chiều nó bay lên khỏi mặt đất. Tản nhiệt to 200*300*30mm chạy một hồi nóng ran.
> 
> 
> Còn step gắn vào bàn thì nó lên gia tốc được 10.000mm/s2, 25m/p tương đương 2500rpm. Ai bẩu step chậm zậy trời.
> 
> ...


Còn step gắn vào bàn thì nó lên gia tốc được 10.000mm/s2, 25m/p tương đương 2500rpm. Ai bẩu step chậm zậy trời


Từ " bẩu"  thấy quen quen có bạn ở Thủy Nguyên Hải Phòng thấy thường nói câu này
Gia tốc 1500mm/s2 giật là không thể tránh khỏi

----------


## nhatson

em tự thấy ngôn từ của mình ko có vấn đê, em góp ý thẳng tắn là bác test thì nên làm cho đàng hoàng , vì bác ko phải là dân kinh nghiệm đầy mình
, còn theo cách  bác nói thì em thấy mình nên dọn dẹp chiến trường trước khi bày ra thêm

----------


## nhatson

http://www.cnctar.hunbay.com/Varsany...olasi_rajz.pdf

con servo drive này clone từ gecko drive, em nghì la vài thay đổi nó có thể chạy công suất lớn tốt ( chú ý do clone geckodrive nên con này bị cấm sử dụng và phổ biến ở hoa kỳ cũng như nhưỡng nước có hiệp ước với hoa kỳ)

----------


## maycncmini

> em tự thấy ngôn từ của mình ko có vấn đê, em góp ý thẳng tắn là bác test thì nên làm cho đàng hoàng , vì bác ko phải là dân kinh nghiệm đầy mình
> , còn theo cách  bác nói thì em thấy mình nên dọn dẹp chiến trường trước khi bày ra thêm


Nếu bạn nói vấn đề này mình tiếp nhận ý kiến của bạn

Thứ nhất : Máy này mình nhận cho người khác làm vì bên mình không có thời gian làm (công việc chính bên mình là dao cắt công nghiệp) 
Thứ  2  : Khi nhận máy và nhận tiền ứng trước không phải là mình (mình chỉ hỗ trợ nói chung chuyển giao kinh nghiệm cho người nhận máy về làm vì mình không định hướng theo nghề này. Nó đến với mình chỉ vì đam mê
Thứ 3 : Driver của Robot3t như mọi người đều biết , hỗ trợ không tới đâu, bảo vệ quá tải, quá nhiệt, cách ly còn hạn chế, để có được sản phẩm cách đây gần 40 năm của Nhật còn phải nâng cấp dài dài. Mình nói với chủ máy cần thêm thời gian để hiệu chỉnh driver
Thứ 4 : Nếu cần gì bác chủ liên hệ với người nhận máy. Vấn đề phát sinh từ driver đã được khắc phục nhưng thấy thái độ của bác chủ trên forum nên stop để cho bác chủ và người nhận máy xử lý.
Thứ 5 : Driver của robot3t cũng không đến lỗi quá tệ, các bạn có kinh nghiệm hoàn toàn có thể khắc phục các nhược điểm trên. Không biết các bạn khác nhận được phản hồi từ robot3t ra sao nhưng bên mình nhận được là tích cực

----------


## truongkiet

> Nếu bạn nói vấn đề này mình tiếp nhận ý kiến của bạn
> 
> Thứ nhất : Máy này mình nhận cho người khác làm vì bên mình không có thời gian làm (công việc chính bên mình là dao cắt công nghiệp) 
> Thứ  2  : Khi nhận máy và nhận tiền ứng trước không phải là mình (mình chỉ hỗ trợ nói chung chuyển giao kinh nghiệm cho người nhận máy về làm vì mình không định hướng theo nghề này. Nó đến với mình chỉ vì đam mê
> Thứ 3 : Driver của Robot3t như mọi người đều biết , hỗ trợ không tới đâu, bảo vệ quá tải, quá nhiệt, cách ly còn hạn chế, để có được sản phẩm cách đây gần 40 năm của Nhật còn phải nâng cấp dài dài. Mình nói với chủ máy cần thêm thời gian để hiệu chỉnh driver
> Thứ 4 : Nếu cần gì bác chủ liên hệ với người nhận máy. Vấn đề phát sinh từ driver đã được khắc phục nhưng thấy thái độ của bác chủ trên forum nên stop để cho bác chủ và người nhận máy xử lý.
> Thứ 5 : Driver của robot3t cũng không đến lỗi quá tệ, các bạn có kinh nghiệm hoàn toàn có thể khắc phục các nhược điểm trên. Không biết các bạn khác nhận được phản hồi từ robot3t ra sao nhưng bên mình nhận được là tích cực


a nói vậy là sao vậy anh Cường,em chỉ biết người nhận máy là anh,còn a nhận cho ai làm đó là chuyện cá nhân của anh

----------


## nhatson

Thứ nhất : Máy này mình nhận cho người khác làm vì bên mình không có thời gian làm (công việc chính bên mình là dao cắt công nghiệp) > em hỏi cho này bác có thể ko trả lời vì nó là vấn đề cả nhân, nhưng em théc mác là chủ máy có ÉP, NAN NỈ bác nhận làm ko?

chuyện 3t em ko ý kiến, em chỉ có ý kiến vụ post clip hi vọng bác đầu tư hơn cho clip để chưng minh sản phẩm tốt và nó là cái dể tham khảo cho thế hệ sau xem tốt và ko tốt như thế nào
clip mitsu j3 cho thấy cả 2 trường hợp bật và tất chức năng adaptive turning

----------


## maycncmini

> a nói vậy là sao vậy anh Cường,em chỉ biết người nhận máy là anh,còn a nhận cho ai làm đó là chuyện cá nhân của anh


Máy chưa ok cần phải khắc phục
Vấn đề driver đã được xử lý, anh liên hệ với Mr Hùng nhé tất cả những gì Cường biết đã chuyển giao cho nó hết rồi

----------


## Tuấn

> a nói vậy là sao vậy anh Cường,em chỉ biết người nhận máy là anh,còn a nhận cho ai làm đó là chuyện cá nhân của anh





> Máy chưa ok cần phải khắc phục
> Vấn đề driver đã được xử lý, anh liên hệ với Mr Hùng nhé tất cả những gì Cường biết đã chuyển giao cho nó hết rồi


Bác chủ đã nhận làm máy thì bác phải có trách nhiệm chứ ? sao lại trả lời như thế được ?

----------


## maycncmini

> Thứ nhất : Máy này mình nhận cho người khác làm vì bên mình không có thời gian làm (công việc chính bên mình là dao cắt công nghiệp) > em hỏi cho này bác có thể ko trả lời vì nó là vấn đề cả nhân, nhưng em théc mác là chủ máy có ÉP, NAN NỈ bác nhận làm ko?
> 
> chuyện 3t em ko ý kiến, em chỉ có ý kiến vụ post clip hi vọng bác đầu tư hơn cho clip để chưng minh sản phẩm tốt và nó là cái dể tham khảo cho thế hệ sau xem tốt và ko tốt như thế nào
> clip mitsu j3 cho thấy cả 2 trường hợp bật và tất chức năng adaptive turning


- Bác chủ không ép, nhưng phải thừa nhận mình không đủ nhân lực để tiếp tục, nó mất nhiều thời gian nên chuyển giao cho người khác và bác truongkiet là máy thứ 2. Máy thứ nhất xài motor 5M không vấn đề, Máy 2 toàn motor 10M lên phát sinh lỗi motor không giữ lực cứng, có một khoảng nhúc nhíc test trên đồng hồ so sai số khoảng 1.5-2 dem trong khoảng F từ 10-350, F lớn hơn không có sai số trên đồng hồ so. Nếu bù trừ trong Backlash có thể khắc phục nhưng do động cơ giữ không cứng có khoảng nhúc nhíc lên biên dạng XY không đẹp.
- Việc Post clip là do thói quen làm tới đâu post tới đó. Việc so sánh AC với DC là không thể. Nếu DC tốt thì ngày nay ngừơi ta đã không dùng AC, Mình chỉ tận dụng những cái đang có sẵn trên máy. Ở 1 yêu cầu không quá cao nó vẫn đáp ứng tốt

----------


## nhatson

> - Bác chủ không ép, nhưng phải thừa nhận mình không đủ nhân lực để tiếp tục, nó mất nhiều thời gian nên chuyển giao cho người khác và bác truongkiet là máy thứ 2. Máy thứ nhất xài motor 5M không vấn đề, Máy 2 toàn motor 10M lên phát sinh lỗi motor không giữ lực cứng, có một khoảng nhúc nhíc test trên đồng hồ so sai số khoảng 1.5-2 dem trong khoảng F từ 10-350, F lớn hơn không có sai số trên đồng hồ so. Nếu bù trừ trong Backlash có thể khắc phục nhưng do động cơ giữ không cứng có khoảng nhúc nhíc lên biên dạng XY không đẹp.
> - Việc Post clip là do thói quen làm tới đâu post tới đó. Việc so sánh AC với DC là không thể. Nếu DC tốt thì ngày nay ngừơi ta đã không dùng AC, Mình chỉ tận dụng những cái đang có sẵn trên máy. Ở 1 yêu cầu không quá cao nó vẫn đáp ứng tốt


hệ thống servo em nghĩ ko phân biệt ac hay dc, DC có nhều cái hơn AC và ngược lại, nhưng so sánh hệ thống servo thì chỉ so sánh khả năng đáp ứng ko phân biệt DC hay AC
CNC theo em nhớ 1 tài liệu ổng kết khá lâu, nhưng chắc ẫn còn đúng, servo cho CNC ko nhiều, 20 30% thôi, 70% còn lại là cácứng dụng tự động hóa khác, nhưng servo cho CNC em nghĩ đòi hỏi cao hơn

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Hzaii nếu máy chạy ok thì có lôi anh Hùng gì đó ra chịu trận thay ko vậy bác. Hay là mayminicnc bla bla bla. Giờ có lỗi thì bỏ của chạy lấy người, bán cái qua anh Hùng nào ấy chịu trách nhiệm. Người lớn ra làm ăn, ko nên làm kiểu chợp giựt thế này.

----------


## CKD

Em nghĩ, nên rành mạch mấy vấn đề.
1. Về con máy sau khi được độ chế.
Về con máy này, chuyện kỹ thuật thì đã xác định rỏ. Là do động cơ, nếu khi đứng yên mà nó có thể sai số thì khi chạy kiểu gì cũng sai thôi. Chỉ là khi chạy nhanh rồi thì có nhiều yếu tố tác động vào. Đó là quán tính & run động. 2 cái này thì khối càng nặng thì càng chậm, vì các tác động với tốc độ cao không đủ thời gian để thay đổi được quán tính của khối nặng.
Còn việc report trách nhiệm, em nghĩ nên lập hẵn chủ đề mới cảnh báo rỏ ràng. Như thế vừa tập trung được chủ đề, vừa không gây loãng chủ đề khác.

2. Về vụ độ chế servo hay driver hay chế tạo này nọ. Em nghĩ nên tách bạch các quan điểm một cách rỏ ràng.
- Việc một cá nhân hay tổ chức nào đó làm được việc gì đó. Nếu không phải lừa đảo, gian trá thì nên ủng hộ, dù việc đó nhỏ hay lớn, khó hay dể.
- Ủng hộ không có nghĩa là cứ phải khen. Cứ làm được là phải khen thì như con nít ấy, không thể lớn được. Cộng đồng tích cực tìm những chổ chưa hay, còn dở. Mổ xẻ tìm nguyên do, hướng giải quyết thì mới góp phần làm cho sản phẩm hoàn thiện hơn. Mấy bác cứ nghĩ đơn giản thế này, thiên hạ làm được thì mình phải làm được là điều hiển nhiên. Chỉ có cái gì mình không làm được thì mới phải thắc mắc tại sao.

Cái ý trên nó hơi khó hiểu một tẹo. Em xin nói thêm thế này. Nếu em ứ quan tâm, em sẽ lờ đi như không thấy. Nếu em không ủng hộ, chỉ coi thường, xúc phạm thì em cứ theo chê bai các kiểu, chỉ cần em chỉ đúng khuyết điểm thì chẵng mem nào dám phang em, em không cần phải giải thích dong dài làm gì. Còn nếu em muốn người khác làm tốt hơn, sợ người ấy vì sơ ý mà dính lỗi này lỗi nọ thì em chê kèm lời giải thích, người ta thế này, người khác thế nọ, còn người ấy thì sao bla bla. Nếu người ấy là người cầu thị thì sẽ tìm hiểu lý do tại sao vẫn dính lỗi này lỗi nọ, rồi khi có điều kiện sẽ khắc phục dần dần.

----------

maycncmini

----------


## maycncmini

> Hzaii nếu máy chạy ok thì có lôi anh Hùng gì đó ra chịu trận thay ko vậy bác. Hay là mayminicnc bla bla bla. Giờ có lỗi thì bỏ của chạy lấy người, bán cái qua anh Hùng nào ấy chịu trách nhiệm. Người lớn ra làm ăn, ko nên làm kiểu chợp giựt thế này.


Mình nhận máy cho người khác làm bác chủ cũng đã biết điều đó. Bác chủ nên kiếm người đó khi máy có sự cố
Người nhận máy và nhận tiền của bác chủ không phải là mình (nói làm ăn chộp giựt là quá đáng)
Khi driver bị lỗi mình cũng đã thông báo cho bác chủ chờ vì ở xưởng mình cũng đang lên điện con hitachi sử dụng driver tương tự
Ở thớt  Nâng cấp máy Makino mình cũng đã đề cập đến vấn đề sửa lỗi driver của bác chủ trên con máy Hitachi mình đang dựng
Vấn đề bức xúc của bác chủ lên trao đổi với người nhận máy và nhận tiền. Người ta sẽ có trách nhiệm với máy của bác chủ. Mình không có lợi ích gì trong vụ này.
Hiện tại lỗi trên driver của bác chủ đã được khắc phục, bác chủ liên hệ với Mr Hùng để kết thúc vụ này.

----------


## maycncmini

> Em nghĩ, nên rành mạch mấy vấn đề.
> 1. Về con máy sau khi được độ chế.
> Về con máy này, chuyện kỹ thuật thì đã xác định rỏ. Là do động cơ, nếu khi đứng yên mà nó có thể sai số thì khi chạy kiểu gì cũng sai thôi. Chỉ là khi chạy nhanh rồi thì có nhiều yếu tố tác động vào. Đó là quán tính & run động. 2 cái này thì khối càng nặng thì càng chậm, vì các tác động với tốc độ cao không đủ thời gian để thay đổi được quán tính của khối nặng.
> Còn việc report trách nhiệm, em nghĩ nên lập hẵn chủ đề mới cảnh báo rỏ ràng. Như thế vừa tập trung được chủ đề, vừa không gây loãng chủ đề khác.
> 
> 2. Về vụ độ chế servo hay driver hay chế tạo này nọ. Em nghĩ nên tách bạch các quan điểm một cách rỏ ràng.
> - Việc một cá nhân hay tổ chức nào đó làm được việc gì đó. Nếu không phải lừa đảo, gian trá thì nên ủng hộ, dù việc đó nhỏ hay lớn, khó hay dể.
> - Ủng hộ không có nghĩa là cứ phải khen. Cứ làm được là phải khen thì như con nít ấy, không thể lớn được. Cộng đồng tích cực tìm những chổ chưa hay, còn dở. Mổ xẻ tìm nguyên do, hướng giải quyết thì mới góp phần làm cho sản phẩm hoàn thiện hơn. Mấy bác cứ nghĩ đơn giản thế này, thiên hạ làm được thì mình phải làm được là điều hiển nhiên. Chỉ có cái gì mình không làm được thì mới phải thắc mắc tại sao.
> 
> Cái ý trên nó hơi khó hiểu một tẹo. Em xin nói thêm thế này. Nếu em ứ quan tâm, em sẽ lờ đi như không thấy. Nếu em không ủng hộ, chỉ coi thường, xúc phạm thì em cứ theo chê bai các kiểu, chỉ cần em chỉ đúng khuyết điểm thì chẵng mem nào dám phang em, em không cần phải giải thích dong dài làm gì. Còn nếu em muốn người khác làm tốt hơn, sợ người ấy vì sơ ý mà dính lỗi này lỗi nọ thì em chê kèm lời giải thích, người ta thế này, người khác thế nọ, còn người ấy thì sao bla bla. Nếu người ấy là người cầu thị thì sẽ tìm hiểu lý do tại sao vẫn dính lỗi này lỗi nọ, rồi khi có điều kiện sẽ khắc phục dần dần.


Việc khen chê là bình thường, chê bai phải chỉ rõ nguyên nhân, chê mà xúc phạm sẽ không có tính thuyết phục làm người khác ức chế

----------


## nhatson

> Việc khen chê là bình thường, chê bai phải chỉ rõ nguyên nhân, chê mà xúc phạm sẽ không có tính thuyết phục làm người khác ức chế


bác thử ví dụ vài topic cụ thể chê ko rõ nguyên nhân ?

----------


## terminaterx300

> bác thử ví dụ vài topic cụ thể chê ko rõ nguyên nhân ?


chắc dính máy băng bi size 35 nó yếu, phá kém ấy mờ .....................  :Frown:

----------


## maycncmini

> bác thử ví dụ vài topic cụ thể chê ko rõ nguyên nhân ?





> test dể show thì cho nó  cái tải, test kiu hi hửng như trẻ em vừa có món đồ chơi mới thì test xuông 
> 
> bác thì pro rồi ko phải vừa diy xog mừng quá post vui


Nhận được câu góp ý này bạn sẽ nghĩ gì ?

----------


## maycncmini

> chắc dính máy băng bi size 35 nó yếu, phá kém ấy mờ .....................


Bạn Nam nói hoài câu nói này ta ? đọc lại topic đi

----------


## terminaterx300

> Bạn Nam nói hoài câu nói này ta ? đọc lại topic đi


dạ máy yếu, ko dc chê bạn máy băng bi size 35 yếu, bạn yếu nên bạn nói yếu, okay

----------


## nhatson

[QUOTE=maycncmini;111573]Nhận được câu góp ý này bạn sẽ nghĩ gì 

em chê có lí do mà, clip làm hời hợt. bác nói là chê ko lí do là sao ta?. 
còn dùng ngôn từ tốt hơn thì chắc em nói thế này, em cảm ơn video chia sẽ của bác, em thấy động cơ quay tới quay lui khi bác nhấn nút.< ai nói em câu này em mới quạu vì có thể hiểu là nói đểu (đểu = mỉa mai)

----------


## nhatson

> *Cập nhật tiến độ nhé... phải từ từ* 
> Có thằng nào lắp động cơ vào máy rồi mới cấp nguồn để test từ đầu không ?
> Bàn XY gần 1 tấn chứ đâu phải vài chục kí
> Phát ngôn theo kiểu chê bai coi thường người khác không cần nhìn mặt cũng biết con người éo ra gì rồi
> giỏi sao không show ra những cái mình làm tốt đi, đi mượn của người ta làm gì ?  hay giấu như mèo giấu ưt
> 
> Vẫn một câu nói cũ : Công nghệ ngày hôm nay sẽ là quá khứ của ngày mai chẳng có gì phải giấu giếm . Hôm nay anh làm chưa tốt, ngày mai anh phải cố gắng làm tốt hơn,
> anh muốn phát triển hơn người ta anh lại càng phải cố gắng.
> 
> ...



ngôn từ của em dùng chưa đụng chạm tới con người bác nhé, ngôn từ của bác thì sao? mạt sát em chư ko phải bài post của em, bài post em có ngôn từ gì sai? bác làm được ko vui ko pấn kích như 1 đứa con nit? acsimet khi nghĩ ra lực đẩy của nước mừng quá nhẩy cỡn lên, cứ thể tổng ngong tồng ngồng chạy ra đường, lúc đó thấy bthuong thôi, sau nghĩ lại sure là cũng mắc cỡ chết được?
bác xem lại tất cả bài em post trên diễn đàn này, em chưa bao giờ chạm tới BẤT cứ ai, em chỉ đề cập tới việc người đó làm và cái mà em thấy được qua việc người đó làm


EM XÁC ĐỊNH LẠI LÀ TOPIC EM KO ĐẢ KÍCH CÁ NHÂN BÁC, CHỈ ĐƠN THUẦN CẢM THẤY RẰNG CLIP TEST QUÁ HỜI HỢT. CÒN NẾU BÁC KO ĐỒNG Ý CÓ  NGHỈA VIDEO CLIP ĐÓ ĐÃ ĐƯỢC BÁC CHĂM CHUT? nói lên được nhiều điều việc test servo, những ngôn từ bác dùng, với câu nhận xét của em thì em thấy với bác test sẻvo như vậy là pro rồi, ko cần nửa, mà bác test với tải, monitor Err câu tiếp theo của em là test trên máy chạy với gì, chạy với mach3 chạy nhanh gia tốc lớn, ăn dao đường xiên nó ra sao? mục đích xài servo quan điểm của em là tốc độ,gắn servo rồi chạy rề rề f100 f2000 với em là mất vui rồi, ĐAM MÊ MÀ, làm xong nhìn phải vui . còn nếu ko vui làm để sử dụng câu hõi quay về giờ có nhiều lựa chọn để làm máy chạy được như vậy dễ hơn tại sao ko làm? vì mình đam mê hơi lạc lối ?

mà bác ko đồng ý việc clip chạy ko tải chạy tới chạy lui >motor quay , có thể dk  > VUI, clip còn cho thấy việc gì nửa ta, bác thông nảo em phát?

test gắn cục tải giả vô test mới thấy được đáp ứng hệ thống







phản hồi của em khi bị chê là vậy làm clip chứng minh ngươi ta chê có chỗ chưa đúng, một người tự tin khẳng định step chạy dòng ko đổi , em chứng minh ngược lại được, dòng ko đổi khi dùng mạch Constal current chạy step thôi, chứ dùng chopper thì nó thay đổi như thừng vì mạch chopper nó tắt điện qua coil khi tới dòng định mức, thời gian nạp cho coil nhnh hay chậm là tùy vào tải nữa nên dòng qua mạch thực tế nó thay đổi
còn cách phản ứng khi bị nhận xét thế  nao??



bác thì sao, chứng minh được nhận xét em sai ko? lại quay qua dùng ngôn từ ko mấy hay ho nhi? với em phải xoáy vào, chứ mấy từ kiểu kia em chán lắm

----------

CKD, Ga con, Tuanlm

----------


## hoahong102

theo dõi 2 top píc của bác cnc mini mình thấy thế này:
- Máy bác làm khá chỉnh chu, ít người chịu đầu tư để nâng cấp máy nhật bãi mà chỉnh chu được như bác
- kể ra vì cái máy bác trường kiệt mà anh em vào bàn tán theo hướng dìm hàng mà ko quan tâm đến những thứ khác là ko nên
- Chuyện chuyên môn về drive ko dám phán, mà thấy còn nhiều vấn đề lùng bùng quá
- Riên chuyện nhận làm con máy con bạn trường kiệt thì hoàn toàn không ổn, mình nhận hoặc bảo lãnh nhận cũng phải chịu trách nhiệm đến cùng,
 ko đùn đẩy dù mình có được lợi gì hay không thì mình cũng đã nhận rồi, người ta tin mình chứ tin gì ông nảo ông nào đâu mà đặt hàng, bảo lãnh vay nợ mà con nợ ko trả thì cũng phải è cổ ra trả thay đấy bác.... Bác trường kiệt cũng phải gom góp rất lâu mới làm được con đó giờ chạy ko ra gì thì tội quá, nếu xử lý được thì làm liền giúp người ta dù cho mình chịu thiệt chút, nếu không thì kêu ông kia bù cho người ta sao cho thỏa đáng, thế mới là hành động đẹp...nói về nghĩa cử mình thấy bác trường kiệt là người rất ổn...hỗi trước chỉ nhắn tin mượn đồ mà dù ko biết mình là ai vẫn gửi cả nghìn km ra cho mình mượn hoàn toàn free
-

----------

maycncmini

----------


## nhatson

những gì em thấy em làm tốt em ko cần show, vì tốt khách hàng em biết mà, khi kinh doanh thì show để tag khách hàng, còn chơi vui thi em show suốt, chag qua la chủ đề bác ko quan tâm, em rat vui là mở cái tôpic hình ảnh step drive rất nhiều member đả chung tay với em 
em  là dân qtri kinh doanh, câu thấm thía là QUẢNG CÁO KO LÀM TĂNG CHẤT LƯỢNG SẢN PHẨM. 
khách hag đủ rồi show làm ko nổi rổi bảo khách hàng em chuyễn giao cho thag em rồi bác liên hệ với nó giải quyết? em ko làm vậy được

----------


## Tuanlm

> ngôn từ của em dùng chưa đụng chạm tới con người bác nhé, ngôn từ của bác thì sao? mạt sát em chư ko phải bài post của em, bài post em có ngôn từ gì sai? bác làm được ko vui ko pấn kích như 1 đứa con nit? acsimet khi nghĩ ra lực đẩy của nước mừng quá nhẩy cỡn lên, cứ thể tổng ngong tồng ngồng chạy ra đường, lúc đó thấy bthuong thôi, sau nghĩ lại sure là cũng mắc cỡ chết được?
> bác xem lại tất cả bài em post trên diễn đàn này, em chưa bao giờ chạm tới BẤT cứ ai, em chỉ đề cập tới việc người đó làm và cái mà em thấy được qua việc người đó làm
> 
> 
> EM XÁC ĐỊNH LẠI LÀ TOPIC EM KO ĐẢ KÍCH CÁ NHÂN BÁC, CHỈ ĐƠN THUẦN CẢM THẤY RẰNG CLIP TEST QUÁ HỜI HỢT. CÒN NẾU BÁC KO ĐỒNG Ý CÓ  NGHỈA VIDEO CLIP ĐÓ ĐÃ ĐƯỢC BÁC CHĂM CHUT? nói lên được nhiều điều việc test servo, những ngôn từ bác dùng, với câu nhận xét của em thì em thấy với bác test sẻvo như vậy là pro rồi, ko cần nửa, mà bác test với tải, monitor Err câu tiếp theo của em là test trên máy chạy với gì, chạy với mach3 chạy nhanh gia tốc lớn, ăn dao đường xiên nó ra sao? mục đích xài servo quan điểm của em là tốc độ,gắn servo rồi chạy rề rề f100 f2000 với em là mất vui rồi, ĐAM MÊ MÀ, làm xong nhìn phải vui . còn nếu ko vui làm để sử dụng câu hõi quay về giờ có nhiều lựa chọn để làm máy chạy được như vậy dễ hơn tại sao ko làm? vì mình đam mê hơi lạc lối ?
> 
> mà bác ko đồng ý việc clip chạy ko tải chạy tới chạy lui >motor quay , có thể dk  > VUI, clip còn cho thấy việc gì nửa ta, bác thông nảo em phát?
> 
> test gắn cục tải giả vô test mới thấy được đáp ứng hệ thống
> ...


Lab của ai mà đồ khủng vậy Nhatson?

----------


## truongkiet

> Mình nhận máy cho người khác làm bác chủ cũng đã biết điều đó. Bác chủ nên kiếm người đó khi máy có sự cố
> Người nhận máy và nhận tiền của bác chủ không phải là mình (nói làm ăn chộp giựt là quá đáng)
> Khi driver bị lỗi mình cũng đã thông báo cho bác chủ chờ vì ở xưởng mình cũng đang lên điện con hitachi sử dụng driver tương tự
> Ở thớt  Nâng cấp máy Makino mình cũng đã đề cập đến vấn đề sửa lỗi driver của bác chủ trên con máy Hitachi mình đang dựng
> Vấn đề bức xúc của bác chủ lên trao đổi với người nhận máy và nhận tiền. Người ta sẽ có trách nhiệm với máy của bác chủ. Mình không có lợi ích gì trong vụ này.
> Hiện tại lỗi trên driver của bác chủ đã được khắc phục, bác chủ liên hệ với Mr Hùng để kết thúc vụ này.


khẳng định lần cuối người nhận máy là Trần Cường cơ khí Uy Hân không phải là Trần Hùng,nếu từ đầu không nhận thì phải nói rõ ràng từ đầu

----------


## Ga con

> theo dõi 2 top píc của bác cnc mini mình thấy thế này:
> - Máy bác làm khá chỉnh chu, ít người chịu đầu tư để nâng cấp máy nhật bãi mà chỉnh chu được như bác
> - kể ra vì cái máy bác trường kiệt mà anh em vào bàn tán theo hướng dìm hàng mà ko quan tâm đến những thứ khác là ko nên
> - Chuyện chuyên môn về drive ko dám phán, mà thấy còn nhiều vấn đề lùng bùng quá
> - Riên chuyện nhận làm con máy con bạn trường kiệt thì hoàn toàn không ổn, mình nhận hoặc bảo lãnh nhận cũng phải chịu trách nhiệm đến cùng,
>  ko đùn đẩy dù mình có được lợi gì hay không thì mình cũng đã nhận rồi, người ta tin mình chứ tin gì ông nảo ông nào đâu mà đặt hàng, bảo lãnh vay nợ mà con nợ ko trả thì cũng phải è cổ ra trả thay đấy bác.... Bác trường kiệt cũng phải gom góp rất lâu mới làm được con đó giờ chạy ko ra gì thì tội quá, nếu xử lý được thì làm liền giúp người ta dù cho mình chịu thiệt chút, nếu không thì kêu ông kia bù cho người ta sao cho thỏa đáng, thế mới là hành động đẹp...nói về nghĩa cử mình thấy bác trường kiệt là người rất ổn...hỗi trước chỉ nhắn tin mượn đồ mà dù ko biết mình là ai vẫn gửi cả nghìn km ra cho mình mượn hoàn toàn free
> -


Xanh xanh: e thấy cụ hơi nhầm chút ạ. Em nhớ lần đầu tiên e và mấy cụ khác comment vụ cụ ấy làm con máy tiện mà gá vít me lên 2 cái bạc thường nằm chỏng chơ, nói tới nói lui cụ ấy cũng không sửa. Mấy con máy chế của cụ ấy em chả dám bàn. Sau vụ đó e cũng nói rồi, ai e không biết chứ em thì sẽ không giới thiệu cho ai mua máy của cụ ấy. Mà vụ cáp kèo thì đến giờ chắc e làm được hơn chục kèo rồi.

Còn máy cũ làm lại giờ khó nhằn lắm cụ, không làm đàng hoàng khó bán lắm, hoặc giá lèo bèo à. Cụ cứ hỏi  a Trí, Thành (tri thanh cnc), hay Nam mập ... là mấy tay đang làm bán máy.

Vụ cụ quảng cáo thì thật, giờ cụ chủ đổ qua cụ Hùng nào đó vì anh ấy làm và nhận tiền. Thế nào cũng đến lúc bảo driver là của 3T, bác liên hệ cụ ấy đi. Rồi lại đến lúc cái này của Mitsubishi, cụ liên hệ nó đi... thì vỡ mõm.

Thanks.

----------

CKD, h-d, Khoa C3, Luyến, solero, tiinicat

----------


## nhatson

> Lab của ai mà đồ khủng vậy Nhatson?


3 clip trên là của usa, hãng quicksilver control, clip dưới cùng là sàn nhà em

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

Em thấy sự việc có vẻ bị đẩy đi quá xa. Như đã nói ở trên.
- Với bác truongkiet, nếu vẫn chưa được khắc phục thỏa đáng, em đề nghị tạo chủ đề feedback riêng để cô động nội dung, anh em tham gia sẽ nắm được thông tin mà không bị các ý khác làm loãng.
- Với bác chủ thớt ở đây thì nên làm rỏ mục tiêu:
--- Nếu chủ đề đúng chất là trao đổi kỹ thuật, chia sẻ kinh nghiệm thì đúng nơi đúng chổ rồi. Nhưng là vì trao đổi và chia sẻ nên sẽ không tránh được người đồng tình, người phản bác.
--- Nếu chỉ nhằm mục đích là giới thiệu năng lực & nhận kèo. Em em nghĩ nên mở ở mục Doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu gì đó thì ổn hơn. Vì nó tập trung hơn cho doanh nghiệp, anh em tham gia cũng hiểu ý mà không tham gia bàn sâu vào các yêu tố kỹ thuật.

Nhưng mà, diễn đàn là sân chơi để mọi người có thể chia sẻ và tìm được cái tốt hơn cho mình. Cả về kiến thức, kinh nghiệm, mua bán sản phẩm dịch vụ v.v... do đó, nếu cái được trình bày không mang lại lợi ích chung cho cộng đồng, có thể gây hiểu nhầm hoặc phương hại đến lợi ích chung ấy. Thì những thành viên có lòng, nhiệt huyết, phát hiện ra điều ấy và lên tiêng phản bát là điều nên làm. Vì điều đó có ích cho cộng đồng.

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## truongkiet

driver trục y tiếp tục chết,

----------


## maycncmini

Chưa nói đến độ chính xác, cập nhật từ từ 
Anh em cứ chém thoải mái
Động cơ Zin theo máy, controller Trung Quốc, Driver robot3t, mình chỉ độ lại bảng điều khiển mạch lái và công suất test với các điều kiện sau :

S1000 ( Max spindle 6000v/p, biến tần 11kw cái này toàn đồ hãng không tính đến)
Motor XY : Fanuc model 10M ( 153VDC, 12A, Torque 12Nm), Motor Z model 20M (213VDC, 18A, 23Nm)
Driver XYZ : X : DC 29, Y : DC28 , Z: DC 28
F7500 ,  Acceleration : XY : 300mm/s2, Z:1500mm/s2

----------


## Ga con

Móa ơi nó giật như parkingson thế mà cụ cũng để nó chạy.

Thật e cũng không hiểu nổi tại sao trục Z vừa nặng, vừa không có đối trọng cụ lại set gia tốc cao nhất, lại đến 1500. Cụ cho nó ăn dao vào thử rồi thấy.

Thanks.

----------


## maycncmini

> Móa ơi nó giật như parkingson thế mà cụ cũng để nó chạy.
> 
> Thật e cũng không hiểu nổi tại sao trục Z vừa nặng, vừa không có đối trọng cụ lại set gia tốc cao nhất, lại đến 1500. Cụ cho nó ăn dao vào thử rồi thấy.
> 
> Thanks.


Thử sự chịu đựng của mạch lái mới độ mà ... lắp nên máy chắc sảy ra động đất

----------


## truongkiet

> Qua nay e bận không vào mà vào thấy gió máy dữ quá.
> 
> 
> 
> Thật ra những năm trước 2000 mấy ông anh, ông thầy em mod nhiều cụ ạ, e thì phải sau 2005-2006 mới bắt đầu đụng vào. Thôi thì đủ kiểu mod, cả mod công suất, mod tầng kích, mod phần nguồn. Thậm chí nhiều lần đục cả ic bọc gốm (một bộ tầng kích được hãng làm tích hợp trên 1 bo mạch nhỏ, bọc ceramic lại) để mod. Không riêng gì hồi đó, đến giờ cũng còn nhiều chỗ mod đó cụ, đặc biệt hội xài Fanuc đít vàng cũ.
> 
> Tùy dòng driver mà nó có hỗ trợ mod hay không, như VCU của Fanuc đít vàng thì rất dễ, chỉ thay module công suất, chỉnh các jumper trên board, vặn mấy biến trở là xong. Dòng khác bọn e hay làm cho Robot là Yaskawa và Pana đời ông cố (cả DC và DC brushless), vẫn chạy tốt.
> 
> Với kiểu lý luận motor nhỏ 5M chạy OK rồi, con lớn 10M-20M chạy sai là không đúng. Với servo, càng lớn moment quán tính càng lớn và tốc độ càng chậm, chạy sẽ êm hơn motor nhỏ moment quán tính nhỏ tốc độ cao. Chỉ e là không đủ công suất để chạy con motor to thôi.
> ...


cũng không biết nói sao nữa,chạy lúc này lúc kia,lặp lại vị trí đầu tiên thì đúng(lúc đúng lúc lệch cỡ 3%),nhưng cho dù chạy 5mm,10mm hay bao nhiêu đi nữa thì nó củng thiếu từ 10->20%(1,2 dem).còn chạy cả buổi e là không được tại vì driver trục y chết hoài

----------


## Ga con

Chạy kích thước nào cũng sai cả dzem thì chắc chắn là do giải thuật của driver có vấn đề, có thể là do cách xử lý tính toán trong các phép tính nhân chia, đặc biệt là phép chia.

Cái này chắc chỉ nhà sản xuất mới hiệu chỉnh được thôi.

Thanks.

----------


## maycncmini

> cũng không biết nói sao nữa,chạy lúc này lúc kia,lặp lại vị trí đầu tiên thì đúng(lúc đúng lúc lệch cỡ 3%),nhưng cho dù chạy 5mm,10mm hay bao nhiêu đi nữa thì nó củng thiếu từ 10->20%(1,2 dem).còn chạy cả buổi e là không được tại vì driver trục y chết hoài


Board cùng loại của anh Hoàng đang test 2 ngày nay trên máy Hitachi chưa thấy phát sinh lỗi ( Board đã được thay đồi phần lái và công suất)
Phần giải thuật chắc không có vấn đề vì nó chạy ok cho motor nhỏ. Board được thiết kế cho công suất từ 1.5-5kw, mình nghĩ nó liên quan đến việc lựa chọn linh kiện

----------


## nhatson

> Chạy kích thước nào cũng sai cả dzem thì chắc chắn là do giải thuật của driver có vấn đề, có thể là do cách xử lý tính toán trong các phép tính nhân chia, đặc biệt là phép chia.
> 
> Cái này chắc chỉ nhà sản xuất mới hiệu chỉnh được thôi.
> 
> Thanks.


em nghĩ do vấn đề noise nhiều hơn, nhất là noise của IGBT khi đóng mơ3
món này ần có HV diffirential probe với current probe thì xử lí nhanh hơn

----------


## truongkiet

> Board cùng loại của anh Hoàng đang test 2 ngày nay trên máy Hitachi chưa thấy phát sinh lỗi ( Board đã được thay đồi phần lái và công suất)
> Phần giải thuật chắc không có vấn đề vì nó chạy ok cho motor nhỏ. Board được thiết kế cho công suất từ 1.5-5kw, mình nghĩ nó liên quan đến việc lựa chọn linh kiện


driver y chết nữa rồi,cháy cầu chì thay cái khác chưa chạy là đứt nữa,đại ka hùng hẹn vài ngày nữa,đồ của e thì không thể đợi vài ngày nữa,làm sao đây

----------


## maycncmini

> em nghĩ do vấn đề noise nhiều hơn, nhất là noise của IGBT khi đóng mơ3
> món này ần có HV diffirential probe với current probe thì xử lí nhanh hơn


Khi thay modul IGBT có Tf và Trr tương đương trong thiết kế và tăng giá trị điện trở dập dòng hồi về thấy chạy tốt hơn

----------


## maycncmini

> driver y chết nữa rồi,cháy cầu chì thay cái khác chưa chạy là đứt nữa,đại ka hùng hẹn vài ngày nữa,đồ của e thì không thể đợi vài ngày nữa,làm sao đây


Cháy cầu chì do phần lái bị trùng dẫn, cháy công suất 
Mình sẽ nói mr Hùng sáng mai thay board lại cho bạn

----------


## CNC PRO

Nhằm mục tiêu trao đổi sâu & rộng hơn về chủ đề DC Servo, CNC PRO đã di chuyển
các nội dung về DC Servo mình đã di chuyển sang chủ đề mới http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...an-ve-DC-Servo

Có thể một số trao đổi không được liền mạch, nhưng sẽ có lợi hơn về sau khi chúng ta thoải mái mổ xẻ vấn đề kỹ thuật mà không sợ phiền hà.

Cảm ơn các bạn!

----------

Ga con, maycncmini, nhatson, phuocviet346, Tuanlm

----------


## maycncmini

Cơ bản đã hoàn thiện test không tải với các thông số máy : 
XY : Motor DC servo 10M của Fanuc, Z : không đối trọng, Motor DC Servo 20M Fanuc Tốc độ : XY có thể chạy với 12m/p hiện cài đặt 5.5m/p, tốc độ Z : 3.5m/p hiện cài đặt 2.5m/p: Gia tốc XY : 300mm/S2, Z: 150mm/S2
Driver XY : DC 28 , Z : DC 29 của Robot3t  (Lựa chọn này chắc đang được ai đó phù hộ ... kaka)
Chạy không tải và test trên đồng hồ so không nói lên điều gì. 
Qua lễ em nó bắt đầu nhận việc khi đó mới nói lên được tất cả

----------


## maycncmini

Linh kiện chính : 

- 1 BOB LPT1 của robot3t
- 1 BOB mở rộng LPT2 của Cơ khí UY Hân
- 1 Board mở rộng I/O TCP của robot3t
- 1 Keyboard giao tiếp với máy tính
- 3 bộ đồng hồ đo V,A  XYZ
- 1 Board ATC 4 Tool của cơ khí UY Hân

----------

